# How many people have stretchmarks and how bad are they?



## Saor (Dec 23, 2005)

Just wondering because iv gained alot of weight since i started training a few years ago and unfortunately iv got really 'bad' skin and iv gotten loads of stretch marks on my pecs, lats, bi's and delts. some of them are a few years old and have faded alot, but iv got so many of em theyre still easily noticable. Totally sucks . I use vit e cream and cocoa butter everyday, i havnt gotten many new ones in ages, but they arnt doing anything to make em fade faster. A bit of a tan is the last thing I can think of to try make em less visible...

Anyway, have many people here got many stretchmarks?


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 23, 2005)

me


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Dec 23, 2005)

not me


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 23, 2005)

Me, they have faded away after two or three years


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

Very few and almost impossible to see.


----------



## MyK (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Very few and almost impossible to see.



if you ever put some size on you will probably get them!


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have gotten one recently, it is on my left deltoid, in the front almost inside the armpit....kind of weird.  I have gained 20-25 lbs. since august


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2005)

I got some around my forehead, I've been reading alot lately.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2005)

Just on my Biceps.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 23, 2005)

got a few


----------



## Blieb (Dec 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I got some around my forehead, I've been reading alot lately.



Ahhh shit that made me crack up ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 24, 2005)

bis, tris, delts, chest, lats, lower back, quads, crotch... im a human stretch mark... hey atleast you know that you are growing


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 24, 2005)

since i started my cycle i have developed some pretty bad ones on my right  rear delt,,,,i was talking to myk apparently he has some around his mouth and he doesnt know why????????/


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 24, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> since i started my cycle i have developed some pretty bad ones on my right  rear delt,,,,i was talking to myk apparently he has some around his mouth and he doesnt know why????????/



   

maybe its from all the MONSTERCOCKS


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2005)

I have some on my arms and in the pit/pec areas. The brighter spots are from a bench shirt.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 24, 2005)

damn mudge

maybe a tan will cover it up

Now i know why the hell the back of my knee has been so damn itchy. I didn't really know what a stretch mark looked like until i saw mudge's pictures. I got some red lines on the back of my knees (just below hamstring and above calf) and it itches pretty bad every once in a while.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 25, 2005)

MAN!!!!!!!!!!! you need to shave!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2005)

The bright reds are not permanent stretch marks, those are marks from the bench shirt.

As for being tan those pictures are somewhat old, as for shaving, I'm straight.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> As for being tan those pictures are somewhat old, as for shaving, I'm straight.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I have some on my arms and in the pit/pec areas. The brighter spots are from a bench shirt.



Geeze you really arent a hot chick.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The bright reds are not permanent stretch marks, those are marks from the bench shirt.
> 
> As for being tan those pictures are somewhat old, as for shaving, *I'm straight*.


  It's about time a real man show's up, we too many metrosexuals on this earth.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2005)

I will admit I shaved my forearms once, and I noticed how smooth and soft my skin was. Its not supposed to feel like that!!

Never did it again and seriously doubt I ever will.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's about time a real man show's up, we too many metrosexuals on this earth.



Hey! What's wrong with being a metrosexual.  Hmmmm?


----------

